# Anyone use Go! Sensitivity + Shine or Canidae Pure?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm looking to supplement my brother's dog with this kibble. Right now Blue is primarily raw fed, but due to an already high metabolism and a significant increase in energy - now that I can walk 2 hours a day! - he's losing weight. Unfortunately, increasing his raw intake isn't an option as he's already at 4 lbs a day and it's getting too expensive (since my brother is now a full-time student).

Blue went to a raw diet when his allergies got so bad he lost all the hair on his legs and flanks, and then developed a skin infection from his constant scratching. Allergy testing showed up wheat and miscellaneous fish so any kibble containing even fish oil is out (aka Evo red meat).

The only kibble I've found is GO! Sensitivity + Shine GO! SENSITIVITY + SHINE Duck Recipe for Dogs | Petcurean and the Canidae pure line CANIDAE® Natural, Holistic Dog Food - CANIDAE Grain Free Pure Sky™ more info 

The Canidae is grain-free and the Go! isn't, but I don't think Blue is sensitive to grains. I just picked up a bag of the Go! and ordered a Pure Sky bag. Any thoughts or experiences with either of these foods?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

If your looking for kibble without any fish, Acana Lamb/Apple has no fish and neither does the duck/pear one. 

My friend feeds GO and has good results with that kibble


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Im into Canidae ALS now for my pups and adults. So far so good.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Canidea GF are made by Diamond, and will continue to be...off the list.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I haven't used either - but am interested that you're looking at the Go! I recently had to switch Tesia to a lower protein food (she was on Acana) and the pet food store near me very highly recommended Petcurean's Now! Fresh. I very carefully analyzed the ingredients against Fromm's (both were pretty much lists of foods I would eat), and finally went with the Now! as the protein content was a little lower. My one anxiety has been that I had never heard of the food, and it's not as widely known and used (even though it is the number one seller at the stpre near me, which is in a very dog friendly, dog popular neighbourhood, with people who spend a lot of time and money on their dogs). But it definitely looks good and Tee is doing just fine on it. It's massively expensive - far more expensive than Acana. So I'll be interested if you go with the Petcurean. 

(Sorry, this in no way answers your original post).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't even think of the Acana...this dog had a problem with the brand as a pup and since then I've been hesitant to give it to him, though I've fed it with success to others. I'll have to look into it a little more, thanks for the suggestion.

My family fed Go! or Now! (I forget which) to our old border collie and he did really well on it. He definitely didn't have all the problems with food that poor Blue does, so I was wondering if sensitivity + shine worked for allergenic dogs. 

I do really like the Go! brand, I think that's why I bought the bag in the first place! Great results with it before. Hopefully Tesia does well on it! And you're right, it's crazy expensive 

Hmm, Diamond...perhaps my search continues...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I didn't even think of the Acana...this dog had a problem with the brand as a pup and since then I've been hesitant to give it to him, though I've fed it with success to others. I'll have to look into it a little more, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> My family fed Go! or Now! (I forget which) to our old border collie and he did really well on it. He definitely didn't have all the problems with food that poor Blue does, so I was wondering if sensitivity + shine worked for allergenic dogs.
> 
> ...


Mine never did well on Orijen. The lamb/Apple formula is new so maybe give that a shot.


----------

